# What can I say? I’m a sucker for a cute face!



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Found a stray kitten on our way home from vacation. Poor thing was in the middle of Golden Corral parking lot about to get ran over. I couldn’t help it. So now he is snuggled into a nice warm blanket in the RV riding to his new home. Yeah, I know! Don’t tell me! But he was in the middle of the city starving. I just couldn’t leave the poor thing. So meet Branson.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am glad Branson is going home with you!
He is very cute!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello Branson, welcome to your new family life.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

He looks so happy and so glad he has a nice warm home now!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh boy. He is such a lucky fella. He already knows doesnt he? Hello Branson.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe! So cute! How could you not rescue him with that cute face?!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> Awe! So cute! How could you not rescue him with that cute face?!


I know right! He’s so stinkin cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, too cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Well hello there Branson!

Such a cutie! I’m glad you rescued him. He enchanted you to give him a good home with that little adorable face. You were powerless to resist. I get it. I’ve been there.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh baby, he's so cute! Congrats to you and him!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's adorable!! I would have done the exact same thing!!! Oh wait, I have already done that! Lol!

Meet Raven (and her Covid kittens, vets were closed so we couldn't get her spayed at the time. She is now though.), my parking lot kitten!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

@Dandy Hill Farm Raven is so sweet! We’ve had two that we’ve rescued that ended up having kittens before they were spayed. Luckily Branson is a boy… we think. He’s so little it’s hard to tell!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm Raven is so sweet! We’ve had two that we’ve rescued that ended up having kittens before they were spayed. Luckily Branson is a boy… we think. He’s so little it’s hard to tell!


Thanks! She is literally the best cat I've ever had!! 🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Rescues are amazing


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He's adorable!! I would have done the exact same thing!!! Oh wait, I have already done that! Lol!
> 
> Meet Raven (and her Covid kittens, vets were closed so we couldn't get her spayed at the time. She is now though.), my parking lot kitten!!
> View attachment 212427
> View attachment 212428


We rescued a skin and bones cat from a gas station in the city before when in college. He a friend looking for a barn cat so we caught her. Even had a police officer thought we were having car issues stop to check and told him we were trying to kid nap the sad cat. He offered to show us a bunch on the next road over to cat nap too! 
Ended up the skinny cat was pregnant and we took in of the kittens after weaning. Still gave him too! Pickle had a mustache like a kitler black and white and is a big boned boy. He has turned into a house cat as he got older but is still greatly loved! 

Raven is so cute too!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Branson met the goats and dogs today! So far everyone is getting along with each other. For now he will be put up into a little cage on the back porch while I can’t supervise him, until he’s a little bigger. He’s so tiny! He ate with all the other cats this morning and everyone acted fine. He followed me while I fed everyone and he played with the dogs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nothing wrong with haveing a heart for a rescue! Glad you grabbed him! Happy new life Branson!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my word. That is too cute. The goats are just like, “Hmm, a new kitten.” And Branson’s face is saying, “Wow. That’s a big, weird cat.” He’s a brave little guy. He’s going to have a happy life now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is so lucky to have you! Look at that cutie pie! Be sure to take tons of pictures so you can remember him at this age.😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Rescues are amazing


They sure are!! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Branson met the goats and dogs today! So far everyone is getting along with each other. For now he will be put up into a little cage on the back porch while I can’t supervise him, until he’s a little bigger. He’s so tiny! He ate with all the other cats this morning and everyone acted fine. He followed me while I fed everyone and he played with the dogs.
> View attachment 212449
> 
> View attachment 212450
> View attachment 212451


Awww, Branson is so cute!!!! I LOVE your Corgi by the way! 😍 They are one of my favorite dog breeds!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad he likes the "big cats"


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awww, Branson is so cute!!!! I LOVE your Corgi by the way!  They are one of my favorite dog breeds!!


Thank you! Her name is Ellie May from the Beverly Hillbillies show.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Thank you! Her name is Ellie May from the Beverly Hillbillies show.


You're welcome! I adore her name as well!! 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So adorable. My son recently brought one home that they found hiding in a wheel well of a car in the parking lot. He's now all healed up and terrorizing my house LOL. I want to ut him out with the other 3 barn cats but he wont let him go out.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thought I’d share some new pic of Branson! He’s getting bigger! 






















The last one is the latest picture. As you can see, he’s grown quite fond of Tootsie the pug.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Aww


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That is so sweet! What a cutie pie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

“A new puppy that’s smaller than me? I think I’m gonna eat her!”


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh. That’s cuteness overload! 🥰


----------

